# Looking for some foam, cheap cooler type stuff



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/22-everything-else/90833-polyurethane-foam-request.html


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you thought about getting some of the spray foam insulation from Lowe's or HomeDepot and spraying it into a mold and then trimming it? 

I know that it isn't just what you want but it might work.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.achfoam.com/Geofoam.aspx

it sounds like geofoam is what you are after

Utah
111 W. Fireclay Ave
Murray, UT 84107
801.265.3465 Phone
801.265.3542 Fax
877.775.8847 Toll Free
[email protected]

Roof Insulation, Structural Insulated Panels & Insulated Concrete Forms
Tamara Middleton - 801.809.3301 - [email protected]

Geofoam & All Other Construction Products
Terry Meier - 801.599.2220 - [email protected]


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

THX Mr Skinner...



Critter said:


> Have you thought about getting some of the spray foam insulation from Lowe's or HomeDepot and spraying it into a mold and then trimming it?
> 
> I know that it isn't just what you want but it might work.


It was a thought, but it needs to be rigid enough to sculpt first. Although, thanks for the thought.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

what exactly are you doing? Just curious.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

It is polystyrene foam you want, like the geofoam. Look up your local stucco supplier. Seems to me 4" thick was the thickest we used to be able to get. It glues together with polyurethane glue(gorilla glue) really well. Make sure to clamp it/stack weights on it when you glue it. We use to build it up like this to machine forms for laying up carbon fiber over.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

geofoam is EPS (expanded polystyrene). It's typical size about 6' x 2.5' x 2.5'


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes Lone, i know what it is. Ive used the smaller stuff for similar projects.

...sculpting a small waterfeature in my backyard, using the lost foam technique.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> It is polystyrene foam you want, like the geofoam. Look up your local stucco supplier. Seems to me 4" thick was the thickest we used to be able to get. It glues together with polyurethane glue(gorilla glue) really well. Make sure to clamp it/stack weights on it when you glue it. We use to build it up like this to machine forms for laying up carbon fiber over.


the thin stuff would work for what i have in mind and its _ok_ for layering on some projects such as building foam decoys. its the glued joints im trying to avoid if i can. (They present a problem when disolving the foam from the shell later.)

In the past i have been able to pick up scrap pieces from overpass/ect construstion work crews. Some pieces have been fairly large, approaching 3'x3'x4'.


----------

